# Would moss work as a substrate



## Okoboji22 (May 8, 2017)

I have an l3 rhombodera and want to know if some moss would be A good substrate to the cage I have him in. If moss can be used what problems would come with it


----------



## Logan_123 (May 9, 2017)

Moss would work! Would you be getting it from a pet store? Because if you grt moss outside it could get your mantis sick and possibly kill it. But moss from pet stores is great for substrate! The only problem I have is that fruitflies tend to go throughout the moss like all the time instead of going anywhere else.


----------



## Teamonger (May 9, 2017)

I've used live moss from outside quite a bit and I think it has contributed to a few deaths due to my inexperience.

If you are using live moss from outside you need to make sure there is enough airflow that it won't get stagnant and produce mold that might harm your mantis. Also any live moss tank should have a cleanup crew (isopods and springtails) and should be set up and left to "cycle" for a week or two before you introduce a mantis. This allows any mold or oddness to settle down into its natural cycle making the cage much safer. You can find a lot of info on live vivarium setups with some quick googling.

Alternatively you could get moss from outside and just dry it out before using it.


----------



## Okoboji22 (May 9, 2017)

Logan_123 said:


> Moss would work! Would you be getting it from a pet store? Because if you grt moss outside it could get your mantis sick and possibly kill it. But moss from pet stores is great for substrate! The only problem I have is that fruitflies tend to go throughout the moss like all the time instead of going anywhere else.


If I did get the moss would I need some dirt for the moss or would it be fine without any dirt because I've never kept moss before


----------



## Logan_123 (May 9, 2017)

It could work with dirt or without


----------



## Okoboji22 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for the help


----------

